# ηχοληψία - ηχογράφηση



## Baltazar (Jun 21, 2011)

Γεια σας.

Γνωρίζει κανείς ποια η διαφορά μεταξύ ηχοληψίας και ηχογράφησης και πώς αποδίδονται στα αγγλικά;

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2011)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι και τα δύο αποδίδονται ικανοποιητικά με το *sound recording* (ενώ λιγότερο συνηθισμένο, για την _ηχογράφηση_, είναι το _audio recording_). Η _ηχοληψία_ αναφέρεται ειδικότερα στον κινηματογράφο και την τηλεόραση, οπότε αν πρέπει να γίνει σαφής στα αγγλικά η εξειδίκευση μπορεί να συνδυαστεί με κάποιο ουσιαστικό σε θέση επιθέτου (π.χ. *film and television sound recording*) ή μετά (π.χ. *sound recording for films*). Μέχρι εδώ καταλαβαίνω...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 21, 2011)

Κατ' αρχάς να πούμε ότι η _ηχοληψία_ δίνει το _ηχολήπτης_ (που είναι άτομο), ενώ η _ηχογράφηση_ δίνει τον νεολογισμό _ηχογράφος_ (που είναι συσκευή ή λογισμικό) — δηλ. εδώ η διάκριση πυροσβέστης-πυροσβεστήρας γίνεται όχι από την κατάληξη αλλά από το β' συνθετικό. Παράλληλο ζεύγος διπόλων είναι τα _φωνοληψία-φωνολήπτης_ και _φωνογράφηση-φωνογράφος_.

Στη συνέχεια, είδα ότι στις επαγγελματικές προδιαγραφές για τους ηχολήπτες γίνεται αναφορά σε _ηχοληψία_ και _ηχογράφηση_ σαν να είναι έννοιες σχεδόν συνώνυμες (αν και η σχέση ηχοληψίας-ηχογράφησης παρουσιάζεται συστηματικά με τη μορφή work-task). Με την ευκαιρία, παραθέτω συνδέσμους και προς δύο αξιολογότατα κείμενα:

*Νίκος Κανελλόπουλος - Η υψηλή τέχνη της φωνοληψίας*
*Στέλιος Γιαννακόπουλος - Ηχοληψία, τεχνική και Τέχνη*
Τώρα, όσον αφορά το ερώτημά σου, η (όποια) διαφορά όπως εγώ την αντιλαμβάνομαι είναι ότι η _ηχογράφηση_ (_sound recording_) είναι κάθε καταγραφή οποιουδήποτε ήχου και με κάθε μέσο — κι εδώ μπαίνει κι ο _ηχογράφος_ (_sound recorder_). Από την άλλη, η _ηχοληψία_ (_sound engineering_) είναι η αποτύπωση των ήχων με βάση συγκεκριμένες ποιοτικές προδιαγραφές προκειμένου να τύχουν περαιτέρω επεξεργασίας και αξιοποίησης στα πλαίσια μιας ευρύτερης αποστολής (π.χ. μαγνητοσκόπηση, δισκογραφία κττ)· εδώ ο _ηχολήπτης_ (γενικά _sound engineer_ και στενότερα _recording engineer_) δεν αρκείται απλώς στην παθητική καταγραφή των ήχων, αλλά ενδιαφέρεται και συμμετέχει ενεργά στην επίτευξη ενός συγκεκριμένου (ποιοτικά, ακουστικά και αισθητικά) αποτελέσματος. Η χρήση του _audio_ στη θέση τού _sound_ (δηλ. _audio engineering_ και _audio engineer_ αντίστοιχα) καθιστά σαφέστερο το γεγονός ότι μιλάμε για ηχοληψία κι όχι απλώς για μια τυχαία καταγραφή ήχων (ηχογράφηση).


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2011)

Πολύ ωραία η ανάλυσή σου, Ζαζ!


----------



## Baltazar (Jun 21, 2011)

Γουάου, ευχαριστώ!


----------

